# Where to buy the MW2 Comic?



## Splych (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been wondering where you could buy the comic book(s)? 

I saw some book at Indigo... http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Modern...28149-item.html.

It is $20, and supposedly, has 144 pages. I am guessing this is all the Ghost Comics put together into one big book. But still... Does anyone know where I can buy the comic in Canada or online? Please be sure it reputable,
Splych =]


----------



## luke_c (Nov 25, 2009)

Well only the first issue has been released and it has 33 pages (Or less) So somethings definitely up with that...


----------

